
Nokia Sues Apple in Europe and the US for Infringement of Nokia Patents - abduhl
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/nokia-sues-apple-europe-us-181355390.html
======
abduhl
note that in the background, Apple has also sued some patent trolls for
colluding with Nokia:

[http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2016/12/apple-
fi...](http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2016/12/apple-files-a-
major-antitrust-case-against-acacia-research-corporation-pointing-to-a-
conspiracy-with-nokia-corporation.html)

~~~
astrodust
Some kind of retaliation or counter-suit to develop leverage?

